# Schlauchboot mit Motor



## Katfisch (30. April 2012)

Hallo Ostseeangler,

ich suche ein Schlauchboot mit Motor.
Nun meine Fragen:
-welches Schlauchboot ist für die Ostsee geeignet #d
( für bis zu 2 Angler )
-welcher Motor ist der richtige Benzin oder Elekro
Das Boot soll vom Strand aus zu Wasser gebracht werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Katfisch#:


----------



## N00blikE05 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

Hey 

mein Vater und ich haben den hier (360er)

http://www.marinawassersport.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=162&Itemid=110

Wir fahren immer ab Fehmarn mit dem Karn raus. Zurzeit haben wir einen 5 Ps Motor, aber da können bis zu 15 PS ran. Wenn man da 15 ranmachen kann, dann kann es glaub ich richtig lustig werden  . Ich würd dir aufjedenfall einen Verbrenner zu benutzen sonst kommst du gegen die Strömung nicht an. Was noch zusagen ist, dass wir immer mit dem vom Strand raus fahren. Das Teil ist zusammengepackt sehr unhandlich und wiegt glaub ich um die 45kg, aber was anderes kann man bei nem Schlauchboot nicht erwarten. Wenn er aufgepumpt ist kann man den ohne Probleme aufn Kopf tragen (sprich es gibt eine Halterung am Bug und am Heck hast du die feste Platte)


Achja lass dich nicht von den Personenangaben leiten. Mit 3 Leuten hast du echt wenig Beinfreiheit. 
Gruß


----------



## titi2 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

Auf dem Meer würde ich unbedingt zu Benzinmotoren raten, die Entfernungen und Strömungen sind doch oft größer als man so denkt ...

Bei 2 Personen ist 5PS schon arg wenig und mit Sicherheit die untere Grenze! Ich selbst fahre auch seit Jahren 5 PS Motoren und finde sie stellen einen guten Kompromiss dar und man braucht keinen Führerschien. Für eine Person ist 5 PS sehr gut und man kommt gut ins sogenannte Gleiten usw. Mit zwei Erwachsenen ist das nicht mehr möglich sondern man tuckert im Schiebebetrieb vor sich hin ( kommt  aber auch an ).
Als Boot würde ich auch ein Schlauchboot empfehlen Ich selbst hatte bisher eins von Maxxon und nun eins von Zodiac mit jeweils knapp 3 Metern Länge . 3 Meter ist definitiv die unterste Grenze für zwei Erwachsene die angeln wollen ( ist schon sehr sehr eng! ).

Zu den Motoren:
Ich hatte bisher 2 Yamaha Motoren 4PS und 5PS( gebraucht)
und jetzt einen Tohatsu. Alles waren Zweitakter, da diese ein geringeres Eigengewicht haben und sich etwas problemloser im Kofferraum transportieren lassen ( lageunempfindlicher). Bei den ganz neuen 4-Taktern wurde hier aber aufgeholt ( das sollte beachtet werden)

 Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Tohatsu, er spring immer sofort an, läuft zuverlässig und hat ordentlich Leistung.
Die Yamaha Motoren sind meiner Meinung nach aber etwas höherwertig, was aber die Preisunterschiede in keiner Art und weise rechtfertigt! Die Ersatzteilbeschaffung ist bei Yamaha auch besser organisiert und Yamaha ist auch im Ausland deutlich besser vertreten, allerdings geht an diesen einfachen Motoren auch wirklich selten was kaputt. Aber auch bei Tohatsu bekommt man dann was man braucht ohne das es all zu anstrengend wird.

Meine letzten Neupreisinformationen waren etwa so:
Tohatsu 5PS: ca 800 Euro
Yamaha 5 PS: ca 1200 Euro

Ich würde dir da auf jeden Fall einen Tohatsu empfehlen ( bei 5PS Motoren). 
Bei kleinen Booten so wie ich sie habe ist Platz bekanntlich rar, daher empfehel ich sehr einen Motor mit innenliegendem Tank zu kaufen. Zumindest mein Motor läuft mit einer Tankfüllung etwa 1 Stunde auf Vollgas. Das entspricht 7 Kilometer rausballern bis zur Unterwasserkante mit Fisch. Dann dort Suchen, Angeln und nach Abtreiben wieder zurückfahren. Danach wieder zurück zum Hafen. Danach sind bei meinem 2 Takter die 2,3 Liter im Tank leer ... ( Ich allein, mit 2 Personen reicht der Sprit nicht ! )

Boot:
Wie gesagt hab ich selbst nur 2 gehabt, habe aber natürlichauch herumgekuckt was andere so haben.

Die "einfachen" Zodiacs ( Cadet Serie ) sind als Freizeitboote ok, aber auch nicht grad die Superduper-qualität die jetzt so viel besser ist als der Durchschnitt ( ich hab so eins ).
Die grossen Zodiacs haben eine weitaus bessere Qualität. (Übrigens sind Typhoon und Zodiac dasselbe und werden in der selben fabrik gefertigt )
Das Maxxon Boot davor hat mir besser gefallen, weil nicht so viel Wasser ins Boot spritzte aber ich glaub die (verkaufs?)Marke gibts sowieso kaum noch.
Wirklich schlechte Boote habe ich ( abgesehen von irgendwelchen älteren Sevylor "badebooten" ) noch nicht gesehen.
Welche Boote mir bei anderen sehr gut gefallen sind die Suzumar-Boote! Also wenn du da an eins rankommst solltest du zuschlagen :-D . Alles was ich gesehen habe hatte super Verarbeitung, Qualität und durchdachte Features allerdings scheinen die auch oft recht Teuer zu sein.

Alle Boote im unteren Preissegment sind übrigens mehr oder weniger aus PVC, egal welche tollen Namen das Material da so hat ( Strongan .... ). Oft wird dann mit verschiedenartigen Lagen gearbeitet um die Auswirkungen des Alterungsprozesses von PVC zu vermindern, der im wesentlichen aus Aushärten besteht.  Fakt ist das Zeug altert und der schwächste Punkt, also die Klebe oder Schweissnähte halten irgendwann nicht mehr. Das heisst die Haltbarkeit von solchen Booten ist begrenzt! Zodiac gibt 8 Jahre Garantie auf das Material, mein Maxxon war nach ca 11 Jahren plötzlich hin obwohl es rein äusserlich noch sehr gut aussah ) Ein all zu altes Boot sollte man sich also besser nicht antun, denn so eine aufgehende Naht auf dem Wasser ist nicht sehr witzig ....

Wo kaufen?:
Naja, Bootsmessen sind da immer ein ganz heisser tipp  . Hier gibts oft sehr günstige Angebote.

Gebrauchet Sachen bei ebay usw:
Also Motoren würde ich da nicht kaufen! In meinen Augen nehmen die da für gebrauchte Motoren absolute Fantasiepreise! Im Hinterkopf sollte man immer behalten, 800 Euro und man hat einen neuen Tohatsu Motor mit Garantie und allem...

Boote kann man kaufen, sie sollten aber einfach nicht zu alt sein, wegen der Materialalterung, die übriges ohne irgendwelche sichtbaren Risse wie bei Gummi vor sich geht.


----------



## ulf (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

Hallo

@ titi2: Für den Tohatsu, wenn es ein einigermaßen aktueller ist, kann man über weite Teile auch Ersatzteil von Mercury nehmen, wenn man z.B. im Ausland gerade keine Tohatsu-Teile bekommt. 

@ Katfisch: Plan bei der Anschaffung aber noch ein Budget für den ganzen Kleinkram wie Anker, Rettungsweste, Signalmittel  usw. ein. Da gehen locker auch noch ein paar Fuffis über den Ladentisch.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## astratrinker (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

ich hab nochn schlauchboot über, pischel bolero kannst bis 30 ps anhängen, steht in hamburg garage.


----------



## Wickedstyler (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

sowas such ich auch .. allerdings nur um montagen auf dem main auszubringen .. hat da jemand vielleicht ne empfehlung für .. benziner brauch ich denke ich nicht ..


----------



## Spinnangler MV (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

Habe eine Suzumar 290 AL zu verkaufen. Das Boot ist 2.90m lang, mit Aluboden und in sehr gutem Zustand. Alle Papiere sind vorhanden. Zu zweit ist es relativ eng, geht aber. Verkauft wird es mit einem Suzuki DT6 Motor. Der Motor hat 6 PS aber offiziell ist der Motor auf 5 PS, und damit führerscheinfrei gedrosselt. Auch der Motor ist in gutem Zustand. Boot und Motor sind beim WSA Lauenburg angemeldet (mit Kennzeichen).
Zubehör:
Tank mit Schlauch und Handpumpe
Ruder
Sitzbank

Gebote gern per PN


----------



## Frieder (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schlauchboot mit Motor*

Ich kann Dir hier folgendes Schlauchboot anbieten:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239530


----------

